
Ip geoloc on unix shell - noth
https://github.com/NothNoth/iploc
======
noth
iploc is a simple unix shell command written in go detecting and localizing
ips from text input streams

Calling: "cat auth.log | grep Failed | iploc" will output your auth.log file
and patch IPs with geolocs.

